# Cooler Master V6 ,V6gt,V8



## NitrousNavneet (May 2, 2011)

What about->>>Cooler Master V6 ,V6gt,V8
And what are the prices?
V6
*www.google.co.in/imgres?imgurl=*www.gnd-tech.com/images/upload/top1gt.jpg&imgrefurl=*www.gnd-tech.com/content/270-Cooler-Master-V6-GT-Finalized&usg=__4FpM2Jd6UTfL5ZoovWexgjk9BCU=&h=443&w=590&sz=113&hl=en&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=rN8PYzl44fZ6MM:&tbnh=125&tbnw=167&ei=j8a-Te2hE8jrrQero-WlBw&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dcooler%2Bmaster%2Bv6%26hl%3Den%26biw%3D1143%26bih%3D671%26gbv%3D2%26tbm%3Disch&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=122&vpy=73&dur=734&hovh=194&hovw=259&tx=147&ty=107&page=1&ndsp=24&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0
v6gt
*www.google.co.in/imgres?imgurl=*thebestcasescenario.com/oneslowz28/front_page/cmv6gt/IMG_9579.jpg&imgrefurl=*www.thebestcasescenario.com/%3Fq%3Dnode/522&usg=__E9JviQsAQj_L7TPhiTRFIGh1E9U=&h=535&w=702&sz=76&hl=en&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=OkPmq3xjf5XeHM:&tbnh=121&tbnw=175&ei=ssa-TfLVAsLqrQfSqMSnBw&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dcooler%2Bmaster%2Bv6gt%26hl%3Den%26biw%3D1143%26bih%3D671%26gbv%3D2%26tbm%3Disch&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=295&vpy=361&dur=884&hovh=196&hovw=257&tx=153&ty=73&page=1&ndsp=25&ved=1t:429,r:14,s:0
V8
*www.google.co.in/imgres?imgurl=*gadgets.softpedia.com/images/gadgets/gallery/large/Cooler-Master-V8-CPU-Cooler-1.jpg&imgrefurl=*gadgets.softpedia.com/gadgetsImage/Cooler-Master-V8-CPU-Cooler-1-1094.html&usg=__lLGM3A795OzKCdMwLcA3iYe607A=&h=519&w=490&sz=75&hl=en&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=Ul-lehBI4AkGZM:&tbnh=172&tbnw=162&ei=7ca-TeTrOsjSrQekqcSyBw&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dcooler%2Bmaster%2Bv8%26hl%3Den%26biw%3D1143%26bih%3D671%26gbv%3D2%26tbm%3Disch&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=141&vpy=114&dur=196&hovh=231&hovw=218&tx=87&ty=142&page=1&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0

*www.google.co.in/imgres?imgurl=*gadgets.softpedia.com/images/gadgets/gallery/large/Cooler-Master-V8-CPU-Cooler-1.jpg&imgrefurl=*gadgets.softpedia.com/gadgetsImage/Cooler-Master-V8-CPU-Cooler-1-1094.html&usg=__lLGM3A795OzKCdMwLcA3iYe607A=&h=519&w=490&sz=75&hl=en&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=Ul-lehBI4AkGZM:&tbnh=172&tbnw=162&ei=7ca-TeTrOsjSrQekqcSyBw&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dcooler%2Bmaster%2Bv8%26hl%3Den%26biw%3D1143%26bih%3D671%26gbv%3D2%26tbm%3Disch&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=141&vpy=114&dur=196&hovh=231&hovw=218&tx=87&ty=142&page=1&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0


----------



## akshayt (May 2, 2011)

Not sure but AFAIK V6GT>V8>V6

Not very sure about V6 and V8 tho

however, i did see that v6gt was better somewhere, as compared to v8


----------



## MegaMind (May 2, 2011)

@OP, Ur budget? Which procy?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 12, 2011)

Watever be the cpu socket.. please DO NOIT buy those coolers.. instead there are many gr8 options available which are smaller in size and less bulky too... like 

1.) T.R.U.E 120 (a.k.a Thermal Right Ultra extreme rev C) 

2.) Noctua NH D-14

3.) COrsair H60

4.) Corsair H70 (H60 is the new cooler than H70)

5.) CoolIT E.C.O A.L.C (Advance Liquid Cooling)

etc...etc


----------



## asingh (May 12, 2011)

Just get the Hyper 212. Are you planning to do major OC or what.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (May 16, 2011)

asingh said:


> Just get the Hyper 212. Are you planning to do major OC or what.


I only want to know the prices of this cpu cooler , my friend wants to buy one cpu fan , and he has no idea about PCs.


----------



## monkinsane (Sep 26, 2011)

The Coolermaster V6 is an Awesome Cooler!! 

Temps on my system are as follows after installation: 

System Specs: 

Asus P8Z68-V Pro Mobo 
Intel Core i7 2600 CPU 
8 GB DDR3 RAM 
NVidia Geforce GTX 460 

Temps: 
System Idle: 23 Degrees Celsius 
While Gaming (Mass Effect 2): 37 Degrees Celsius 
Full Load (100% CPU Usage) : 49 Degrees Celsius (Sustained over 20 Mins, Didn't test longer.)

Yeah, the fans are a little bit noisy, but it really is not worse than you GFX Card fan when it is working at 100%, the noise doesn't bother me since it is not bad.

These temp tests were done in an ambient Temp of about 25 degrees Celsius.


I really don't get why reviewers give this cooler a mediocre score - IT IS AWESOME!! 

It also looks much cooler than the supposed "BETTER" and more expensive coolers.




NitrousNavneet said:


> What about->>>Cooler Master V6 ,V6gt,V8
> And what are the prices?
> V6
> *www.google.co.in/imgres?imgurl=*www.gnd-tech.com/images/upload/top1gt.jpg&imgrefurl=*www.gnd-tech.com/content/270-Cooler-Master-V6-GT-Finalized&usg=__4FpM2Jd6UTfL5ZoovWexgjk9BCU=&h=443&w=590&sz=113&hl=en&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=rN8PYzl44fZ6MM:&tbnh=125&tbnw=167&ei=j8a-Te2hE8jrrQero-WlBw&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dcooler%2Bmaster%2Bv6%26hl%3Den%26biw%3D1143%26bih%3D671%26gbv%3D2%26tbm%3Disch&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=122&vpy=73&dur=734&hovh=194&hovw=259&tx=147&ty=107&page=1&ndsp=24&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0
> ...


----------

